# ذبح قبطى بقرية نجع النجار بسوهاج بالطريقة الداعشية



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)

*ذبح قبطى بقرية نجع النجار بسوهاج بالطريقة الداعشية*
*تقرير \ عــز توفيق*
*قام عدد من البلطجية بنجع النجار مساء اليوم السبت بمحاولة ذبح قبطى يدعى مختار قلد الجندى [COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]44 سنة و نتج عن ذلك أصابة المجنى عليه بجرح قطعى بالرقبة 15 سم وجرح عرضى بالصدر 17 سم بالاضافة للعديد من الطعنات بالبطن و الظهر و تم نقل المجنى عليه إلى مستشفى سوهاج العام فى حالة خطيرة . 
ترجع الواقعة إلى أعتراض المجنى عليه على تكسير مصابيح الأضاءة أمام منازل الأقباط و حدف أبواب منازل الأقباط بالطوب من قبل شباب مسلمين قد أعتادوا كل عام فى ليلة المنتصف من شعبان بالتجول فى شوارع القرية و تكسير أبواب و المصابيح التى أمام منازل الأقباط و عندما ما خرج المجنى عليه أعتراضا على ذلك قاموا برشقه بالالفاظ و أحضروا ذويهم و قاموا بمحاولة الذبح و نتج عن ذلك أصابته بجرح قطعى بالرقبة 15 سم وجرح عرضى بالصدر 17 سم بالاضافة للعديد من الطعنات بالبطن و الصدر و تم نقل المجنى عليه إلى مستشفى سوهاج العام فى حالة خطيرة .*​​​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مايو 2016)

ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
يكون معه ويتمم شفائه سريعا آمين.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2016)

اشفيه يا رب...
ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2016)

يارب ارحم


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2016)

*اتمنى الشفاء العاجل للاخ القبطي المصاب

ولكنني اريد ان اسأل هنا ...

الخبر يقول ان هذا حصل في القرية ونحن نعرف جميعنا ان القرى والارياف مناطق قليلة السكان و(ناس تعرف ناس )

طيب - اين بقية اهالي القرية ؟ وماذا فعلوا ؟


السؤال الثاني -

الا يوجد شرطة او عمدة او اي شئ يمثل الدولة في تللك القرية ؟
ام انها سايبة كدة ؟ وما دورهم هنا في حفظ الامن والاستقرار ؟



السؤال الثالث -

هنا في العراق . الذي يدخل الى المستشفى وهو مصاب بهذه الطعنات - مباشرة يتم فتح محضر تحقيق عن الاصابة ويتم تبليغ الشرطة بذلك

فهل هذا الشئ موجود عندكم في مصر ام لا ؟



السؤال الرابع -

لماذا لا يحمل المسيحي سلاح شخصي لكي يدافع عن نفسه وقت الهجوم ؟

خصوصا والخبر يتحدث عن مناطق قروية وريفية !!!
لأن حسب علمي (وحتى هنا في العراق ) المناطق الريفية تشتهر بحمل او حيازة السلاح الشخصي !!!



مع الشكر والتقدير لمجهودكم

تحياتي لكم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)

*الاخ بولس العراقى حضرتك المسلمين عندنا فى صعيد مصركتير منهم متعصب والباقى مش بيهتم لما الضحيه يبقى مسيحى على العموم ربنا ينقذنا من رعاع المسلمين
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> السؤال الرابع -
> 
> لماذا لا يحمل المسيحي سلاح شخصي لكي يدافع عن نفسه وقت الهجوم ؟
> ...



*قرات باحد مواقع الاخبار " حبس قبطى لحمله سلاح شخصى - طبنجه غير مرخصة " و اخدلو فيها كذا سنه سجن
و لما قبطى يتقدم لطلب ترخيص تقفلو الدنيا ولا تقعدشى علاوه على لو حصل اى اشى يتم استجوابه كل شويه و حجز مع المتشردين لحين التحريات علاوه على محاوله لصق التهمه فيه
هذا مع العلم ان كثُر من اهالى الصعيد لديهم سلاح اغلبو آلى ولا يوجد احد " من الامن " بيطالبهم بشىء ولا يسالهم ان كان مترخص ام لا*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR/]


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الاخ بولس العراقى حضرتك المسلمين عندنا فى صعيد مصركتير منهم متعصب والباقى مش بيهتم لما الضحيه يبقى مسيحى على العموم ربنا ينقذنا من رعاع المسلمين
> *




*ونعم الايمان بالله اخي العزيز سمعان

طيب وماذا عن بقية الاسئلة ؟ اين الحكومة والشرطة ؟
*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *قرات باحد مواقع الاخبار " حبس قبطى لحمله سلاح شخصى - طبنجه غير مرخصة " و اخدلو فيها كذا سنه سجن
> و لما قبطى يتقدم لطلب ترخيص تقفلو الدنيا ولا تقعدشى علاوه على لو حصل اى اشى يتم استجوابه كل شويه و حجز مع المتشردين لحين التحريات علاوه على محاوله لصق التهمه فيه
> هذا مع العلم ان كثُر من اهالى الصعيد لديهم سلاح اغلبو آلى ولا يوجد احد " من الامن " بيطالبهم بشىء ولا يسالهم ان كان مترخص ام لا*[/COLOR/]






*اخي العزيز كليماندوس -

عدة مرات قرأت للاستاذ عبود ولأنه ايضا رجل قانون 

بأنه لا يوجد اي فرق بين مصري مسيحي ومصري مسلم امام القانون 
الكل متساوية امام القانون المصري من حيث الحقوق والواجبات ( هذه قرأتها من الاستاذ عبود كم مرة في هذا المنتدى )

اليوم حضرتك تأتي بخبر - بصراحة مغاير جدا ومعاكس جدا لما يقوله الاستاذ عبود

بل هو في غاية الخطورة -

بمعنى اخر - اي مسلم في مصر يقدر يقتل اي مسيحي وبدم بارد 
ولا اي حد يستطيع ان يحاسبه !!!


بصراحة - لا اعرف ماذا اقول !!!

واتمنى من الاستاذ عبود ان يشاركنا هنا لنتعرف على الحقيقة 

مع الشكر والتقدير لكم

تحياتي مع كل الود
*


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

بصراحة - لا اعرف ماذا اقول !!!

واتمنى من الاستاذ عبود ان يشاركنا هنا لنتعرف على الحقيقة 

 استاذ عبود رجل من رجال القانون وبيدافع عن القانون ودايما بيشرح لنا ما ينصه القانون فى كتب القانون
لكن الحقيقة وما يحدث على ارض الواقع مخالف لكثير من القوانين المنصوصة  ! بمعنى انه اغلب القوانين غير مفعلة وده بيرجع بسبب ثغرات معينة لا ندركها اوتهاون واستهتار فى حقوق الناس و تغافل للقانون وتطبيق العدالة


----------



## peace_86 (22 مايو 2016)

*على قولة سول أند لايف.. مش أي شي مكتوب على ورق يتم تنفيذه على أرض الواقع..

الأعراف تحكم، والدين الإسلامي يحكم.. في القانون يقولك أن جميع المواطنين متساويين بين الحقوق والواجبات بغض النظر إذا كان الشخص مسلم ولا مسيحي..

لكن على ارض الواقع هذا مش صحيح.. وانا لم أعش في مصر لكن هذا الواقع واللي كان ناس تعرفه وبلاش ندفن راسنا بالتراب فلقد هرمنا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *بمعنى اخر - اي مسلم في مصر يقدر يقتل اي مسيحي وبدم بارد
> ولا اي حد يستطيع ان يحاسبه !!!
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]- فيه مسلمين أخدوا أعدام لقتلهم مسيحى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- السلاح فى صعيد مصر معظمه غير مُرخص – سواء لمسيحى أو مُسلم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- ماسمعتش عن أمن أخد سلاح من أيد مسيحى وسابه فى أيد مُسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- لو أنت تعرف مسيحى واحد أتحبس فى سلاح غير مُرخص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أعرف مئات القضايا ومئات المحبوسين بسلاح غير مُرخص وكلهم مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ماعداش عليا قاضى قال المسلم أبو سلاح سيبوه ودة مسيحى أحبسوه [/FONT]*​ 


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *[FONT=Tahoma !important]شباب مسلمين قد أعتادوا كل عام فى ليلة المنتصف من شعبان بالتجول فى شوارع القرية و تكسير أبواب و المصابيح التى أمام منازل الأقباط
> *​​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب كويس انهم بيعملوها ليلة واحدة فى السنة 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]يالآ ياعم ...بقية السنة فُسحة ...[/FONT]*​ 
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=Tahoma !important]






			شباب مسلمين قد أعتادوا كل عام فى ليلة المنتصف من شعبان بالتجول فى شوارع القرية و تكسير أبواب و المصابيح التى أمام منازل الأقباط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


**أعتادوا ..؟*
*لية هو فرض ولا سنه..؟*
*ومين قال انهم كانوا بيعملوا كدة من الاصل ..؟ولم نصف شعبان .؟*
*هو ربنا بيستجيب فى التوقيت داة يعنى ...؟
ولم المصابيح بالذات ..؟

*


> *[FONT=Tahoma !important]و  نتج عن ذلك أصابة المجنى عليه بجرح قطعى بالرقبة 15 سم وجرح عرضى بالصدر  17 سم بالاضافة للعديد من الطعنات بالبطن و الظهر و تم نقل المجنى عليه إلى  مستشفى سوهاج العام فى حالة خطيرة . *




>


*
كل داة وعايش كمان ..؟
لية ياعم هما ضربوا شاروخان ..؟:yaka:
*​*[FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]
**[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (23 مايو 2016)

*

عبود عبده عبود قال:



- فيه مسلمين أخدوا أعدام لقتلهم مسيحى

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم - يوجد و سيادتك ذكرت ذلك باحد مشاركاتك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3716203&postcount=17

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3716204&postcount=18

و يوجد ايضا على الجانب الاخر عدد لا يستهان به من احداث و وقائع بقتل مسلم لمسيحى " بدم بارد - كما قال صديقى باول - و طلع براءة " مثل احداث اسكندرية لما هجم احدهم على المصليين بسلاح ابيض وهاتك يا تقطيع فيهم ثم بعدها بنصف ساعة استكمل على كنيسة ثانيه " لا اتذكر اسمها حاليا " لكنها بالاسكندرية ايضا و طلع مُختل عقليا ثم براءة

و

[YOUTUBE]H06tCQ7U8jM[/YOUTUBE]



عبود عبده عبود قال:



			- السلاح فى صعيد مصر معظمه غير مُرخص – سواء لمسيحى أو مُسلم
- ماسمعتش عن أمن أخد سلاح من أيد مسيحى وسابه فى أيد مُسلم
- لو أنت تعرف مسيحى واحد أتحبس فى سلاح غير مُرخص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تاكد استاذ/ عبــود اننى اكن لك كل التبجيل و الاحترام
فا ليس مجال لاى خلاف بيننا - لانه و كما المثل 
( الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود + الاحترام اى قضية )
لكننى قرات باحد المواقع الاخبارية و اثناء التحدث فى قضية انه تم ذكر الاشخاص الذين معه " الشخص المتمحور عنه الموضوع آن ذاك " و تم ذكر اسماء المتواجدين معه بالزنزانه و تهمه كل واحد ، و تم ذكر اسم مسيحى و تهمته و كانت حيازه سلاح بدون ترخيص و استكمل الخبر احداثه
و هذا ما استوقفنى و لفت إنتباهى - خصوصا ان جميع المُتحَدث عنهم من الصعيد 
تاكد استاذى ان هذا ليس من خيلاتى او اوهامى ولا من بنات افكارى
فليس من المعقول ان اشوه الاحداث لخيال مريض فى ذهنى غير وجود على ارض الواقع





[/QUOTE]​*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]- فيه مسلمين أخدوا أعدام لقتلهم مسيحى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- السلاح فى صعيد مصر معظمه غير مُرخص – سواء لمسيحى أو مُسلم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- ماسمعتش عن أمن أخد سلاح من أيد مسيحى وسابه فى أيد مُسلم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]- لو أنت تعرف مسيحى واحد أتحبس فى سلاح غير مُرخص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أعرف مئات القضايا ومئات المحبوسين بسلاح غير مُرخص وكلهم مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ماعداش عليا قاضى قال المسلم أبو سلاح سيبوه ودة مسيحى أحبسوه [/FONT]*​
> [/FONT][/FONT]




*ممتاز جدا استاذ عبود

فهمت من ردك انه لا يوجد اي فرق بين مسيحي ومسلم من الناحية القانونية

طيب -

1- الا يشكل هذا رادع امام المسلمين المتجاوزين على المسيحيين ؟

2- هل سمعت في يوم من الايام  بأن المسيحيين قاموا بقتل المسلمين او تفجير جوامعهم ؟؟؟!!!

3- وماذا عن رد الاخت سول ؟ ورد الاخ بيس ؟
بأن القانون شئ والواقع شئ اخر !!!

مع الشكر والتقدير
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *تاكد استاذى ان هذا ليس من خيلاتى او اوهامى ولا من بنات افكارى
> فليس من المعقول ان اشوه الاحداث لخيال مريض فى ذهنى غير وجود على ارض الواقع
> ​*


[/QUOTE]
*[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآ ...مابقولش من وحى خيال حد ولا أوهامه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اقولك أية اللى بيحصل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل شوية بتطلع ( حملة أمنية ) يلموا شوية سلاح بتبقى قضايا لصالح ظابط المباحث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابيفرقش حسب الدين ...لكن فيه علاقات ووسايط بتتدخل فى الصعيد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومرة تانية معظم السلاح فى الصعيد مش مترخص ومالهاش دعوة بدين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لآى متهم ( خدها قاعدة ) نص كلامه كذب وتأليف وتلميح بالأضطهاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمحامين اللى بيطلعوا يتكلموا دولى ...مابيقولش أصل أنا غلطت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على طول بيحول الدفة لجهة تانية علشان ما يطلعش ولا مؤاخذة حمار[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *وماذا عن رد الاخت سول ؟ ورد الاخ بيس ؟
> بأن القانون شئ والواقع شئ اخر !!!
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]عمر ما نصوص القانون منعت قاتل انه يقتل أو سارق أنه يسرق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وستندهش لو قلت لك أن المسلم شايف أنه مُضطهد أكتر من المسيحى[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مبارك" كان بيحكم بقانون الطوارئ الذى يسمح لآى ضابط بالقبض على المُشتبه فيهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدون محاكمات أو عرض ع النيابة لمدة 15 يوم وشهر وشهرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]99.99999% من المعتقلين كانوا من أصحاب اللحي المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان بيتقبض على الشاب المسلم فى الشارع للأشتبااااااه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد أنه مربى دقنه (مُلتحي )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلى الآن ...هذه العقيدة لازالت موجودة عند ضباط الشرطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى مُسلم مربى دقنه ...فهو مُشتبه فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلم بقى بيسألك : الكلام دة بيحصل لمسيحى ؟![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وسؤال تانى بيطرحه ( انا شايف أنه عنده حق فيه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا أفترضت أن كل اللى مربى دقنه فهو بالضرورة أرهابى ومُشتبه فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما القسيس مربى دقنه هو كمان !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة أية ؟ .... الأجابة لأنك مُسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مُضطهد هو كمان 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دى وجهة نظر الطرفين المسيحى مُضطهد والمُسلم هو كمان مُضطهد 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عمر ما نصوص القانون منعت قاتل انه يقتل أو سارق أنه يسرق
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لم اكن اقصد نصوص القانون ولكن التطبيق القانوني
> [FONT=&quot]الذي يسري على الجميع بدون استثناء
> [FONT=&quot]واعتقد ذلك هو راي الاخت سول والاخ بيس ا[FONT=&quot]يضا*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وستندهش لو قلت لك أن المسلم شايف أنه مُضطهد أكتر من المسيحى
> ...




*استاذ عبود

عندما استخدم كلمة مظطهد - هذا يعني ان هناك اشياء قد وقعت وحصلت بشكل كبير ومؤذي - وليس اشياء بسيطة من الممكن حلها وبكل سهولة

ان يؤخذ شخص لمجرد الاشتباه به شئ
وان يقتل شخص او تفجّر كنيسته شئ اخر
وشتان بين الاثنين

تفضل انظر الى هذا الرابط - وقل لي من هو المضطهد

https://www.google.iq/search?q=تفجي...hUKEwipnsnY7e_MAhXME5oKHcT4B0YQ_AUIBSgA&dpr=1


مع الشكر والتقدير
*[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (23 مايو 2016)

*

عبود عبده عبود قال:



لآلآلآلآلآلآ ...مابقولش من وحى خيال حد ولا أوهامه

أنقر للتوسيع...

اشكرك 


عبود عبده عبود قال:



كل شوية بتطلع ( حملة أمنية ) يلموا شوية سلاح بتبقى قضايا لصالح ظابط المباحث
مابيفرقش حسب الدين ...لكن فيه علاقات ووسايط بتتدخل فى الصعيد
ومرة تانية معظم السلاح فى الصعيد مش مترخص ومالهاش دعوة بدين

أنقر للتوسيع...

و بالتالى يؤخذ " يتلَم " السلاح من كليهما و يُخلى سبيل المُسلم و يتحول المسيحى للنيابه ثم السجن
 و على هذه الشاكله يبقى القانون اسما على الكل لكن يطبق و بحذافيره و باقصى العقوبه على المسيحى ( كما موضوعك استاذ عبود عن سجن الاطفال و الحد الاقصى لهم فى العقوبه )
الا يدلل هذا ان القانون " اسما " على الكل لكن الواقع يقول " عكس ذلك " ؟


عبود عبده عبود قال:



بالنسبة للمحامين اللى بيطلعوا يتكلموا دولى ...مابيقولش أصل أنا غلطت
على طول بيحول الدفة لجهة تانية علشان ما يطلعش ولا مؤاخذة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

لسنا هنا بصدد تناول ما ادعوه او قالوه الساده المُحامين - لكننا هنا بصدد توضيح ان القانون اسما على الكل و الدستور لم يفرق بينهما - لكن الواقع مُختلف تماما و بالوقائع " وفق ما يُتاح " من الذاكره - الا توافقنى فى هذا ؟​*


----------



## peace_86 (23 مايو 2016)

*تسلم أستاذ عبود على توضيحاتك..

المسلم الملتحي اللي كان يتقبض عليه أيام قانون الطوارئ
هل هي جاءت هكذا فجأة أم أن هناك أسباب جعلت أن هذه الفئة مثيرة للشك؟ مازالت هذه الفئة وإلى اليوم تثير الفتن.. يعني هو ليس كراهية منهم لهم. بل هو مبتي على أحداث متكررة..

ما هو نوع الإضطهاد الذي يقع عليه كمسلم؟

هل رشح مسلم مرة نفسه لأي منصب كان وقالوله لا ممنوع عشان انت مسلم؟
أو هل في مرة شعر المسلم بالإضطهاد لأنه الشرطي عرف بأن اسمه هو محمد أو أحمد؟ (بغض النظر عن شكله، عمره، إلخ لكن إسمه أوحاله بدينه)
هل تم طرد مسلم من مدرسة مسيحية أو ذات أغلبية مسيحية؟

لا طبعاً... فمشكلة الدولة ليست مع المسلمين (من غير المعقول أن نعتقد ذلك) لكن مشكلتها مع بعض المسلمين الذين يثيرون الفتن والذين يشبهون أتباع تلك الفئة..
يعني هي مشكلة مع فئات أو جماعات، الإخوان، السلفية.. إلخ
وليس المستهدف هو المسلم بحد ذاته..

والمسلم اللي يقول أن المسلم مضطهد يبقى هو يتدلع..
معلش يعني.. لا يوجد جماعة مسيحية أثارت الفتن (فتن بمعنى الفتن مش أي فتن.. زي التفجيرات والتخريبات وخطابات الكراهية)

لكن المسيحي يتم استهدافه في بعض المناطق لأنه مسيحي.. ولا يستطيع أن يطمح لمنصب معين لأنه مسيحي.. حتى بعض الأندية ترفض
فقط لأنه مسيحي... يعني سبب إضطهاده هو سبب ديني.. فنفس هذا الشخص لو أسلم لاستطاع تحقيق حلمه بدون مشاكل

ناهيك بقى عن تحول المسلمين للمسيحية وكم الويلات التي تأتي بسببها.. 

لكن المسلم.. ياعيني...
لهذه الدرجة ترعبهم حكاية قانون الطوارئ.. وليه لم يقبضوا على مسيحي واحد..
لأ الدولة غلطانة بصراحة.. كان لازم تقبض مع كل مسلم .. مسيحي.. 
أو للإنصاف مع كل ثلاثة  أو أربعة مسلمين .. واحد مسيحي...  بحكم التوزيع الديموغرافي للبلد

يارب إرحم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ما هو نوع الإضطهاد الذي يقع عليه كمسلم؟*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونه يؤخذ بذنب ليس ذنبه فهذا هو الأضطهاد العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل رشح مسلم مرة نفسه لأي منصب كان وقالوله لا ممنوع عشان انت مسلم؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش بيقول ممنوع ...لكنه بيتمنع من غير ما يتقال 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تم طرد مسلم من مدرسة مسيحية أو ذات أغلبية مسيحية؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أكتفت المدارس المسيحية بالمسيحيين فقط ...هيقفلوا تانى ومش هيلاقوا ياكلوا 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وربنا يخلى لهم المسلمين 
[/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى بعض الأندية ترفض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فقط لأنه مسيحي...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ماشفتش نادى بيرفض علشان مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو عندنا مافيش أكتر من الزملكاوية 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو للإنصاف مع كل ثلاثة أو أربعة مسلمين .. واحد مسيحي... بحكم التوزيع الديموغرافي للبلد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة المفروض يحصل ...مع كل أربعة مسلمين ياخدوا معاهم واحد مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العدل بيقول كدة [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]* 


peace_86 قال:


> *
> يارب إرحم*


 *[FONT=&quot]ربنا يرحم الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت معترض على مصر واللى بيحصل فيها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسى مرة واحدة ألاقيك معترض على السعودية واللى بيحصل فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى ياباشا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو المسيحى اللى عندكم فى السعودية لما يحب يحضر قداس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت أنه بيسافر لغااااااية البحرين ...علشان يتناول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال صحيح الكلام دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طبعاً هنا الفرق ان المسيحى بيكون ضيف على بلدكم وبيشتغل فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانتم بتمنعوه حتى أنه يمارس شعائره ويصلى لربه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قولى لو أتظبط عندكم فى السعودية واحد مسيحى بيصلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيعملوا فيه أية ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش من باب أولى تعترض على ممارسة شعوب بلادكم فى حقكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ما تعترض على ممارسات الشعوب الأخرى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2016)

فكرة الاضهاد ترسخت بشكل عجيب فى الاذهان وفى كل المواقف
هل معنى هذا انة  لايوجد تمييز ضد المسيحين
يوجد ولكن ليس بهذا التصور حسب وجهة نظرى الشخصية
فى العمل الحكومى الرسمى المسيحى اكثر تميزا من المسلم
المسيحى ياخذ كل ايام اعيادة اجازة بجانب اجازة المسلمين
بجانب انة يوم الاحد فى الحكومة بيروح الساعة 10 الصبح والمسلم من 8
باقى الاسبوع زيى بعض
كفانا ترسيخا من انفسنا اننا مضهدون


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> فكرة الاضهاد ترسخت بشكل عجيب فى الاذهان وفى كل المواقف
> هل معنى هذا انة  لايوجد تمييز ضد المسيحين
> يوجد ولكن ليس بهذا التصور حسب وجهة نظرى الشخصية
> فى العمل الحكومى الرسمى المسيحى اكثر تميزا من المسلم
> ...



يا سلام يا سى جرجس ومجاش على بالك ليه الامتحانات اللى بتتعمل فى ايام اعيادنا اللى المفروض فيها بنكون احنا اجازة ومع ذلك محدش بيهتم 

ده ساعات العيد بيكون3 ايا م وبيكملوا بقيت الاسبوع اجازة فنتازيا علشان خاطر عيون الحبابيب :new6: واحنا يا عينى الاطفال الصغيرة ياعدوا يذاكروا ليلة العيد ويتكفوا على الكتب تانى يوم العيد ده بقا بتسميه ايه؟ 
احيانا بشعر اننا ملناش اعتبار فى البلد دى ولولا كفاءتنا  واخلاصنا لوطنا مكناش عرفنا نعيش ولا اللى موجودين فى وظايف حكومية بقوا مكانهم
 بكفاءتهم بس واللى اتعرف عن المسحيين فى اخلاصهم فى عملهم ومش بعيد برضو يكونوا بيغزوا العين بيهم يعنى الهو الكلب بعضماية  يشغل نسبة من المسحيين علشان محدش يفتح بقه


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو نوع الإضطهاد الذي يقع عليه كمسلم؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كونه يؤخذ بذنب ليس ذنبه فهذا هو الأضطهاد العام *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]




*وماذا بعد ان يؤخذ بذنب ليس ذنبه ؟؟؟

هل يتم تفجير مسجده ؟

هل يتم قتل افراد اسرته بدم بارد ؟

هل يتم اغتصاب بناته ؟

هل يتم بيع بناته في سوق للنساء في سوريا ؟

هل يتم تهجيره من محافظته ومن بيته مع مصادرة كافة املاكه المنقولة وغير المنقولة ؟
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *وماذا بعد ان يؤخذ بذنب ليس ذنبه ؟؟؟
> 
> هل يتم تفجير مسجده ؟
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ الكلام دة مش عندنا فى مصر *​​
*[FONT=&quot]لو بيحصل فى بلاد أخرى ليس من شأنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

> ده ساعات العيد بيكون3 ايا م وبيكملوا بقيت الاسبوع اجازة فنتازيا علشان خاطر عيون الحبابيب :new6: واحنا يا عينى الاطفال الصغيرة ياعدوا يذاكروا ليلة العيد ويتكفوا على الكتب تانى يوم العيد ده بقا بتسميه ايه؟




*حرام عليكى يا شيخة امتحانات الثانوية العامة هتبدا مع اول شهر رمضان كله *​


----------



## كليماندوس (23 مايو 2016)

*

بايبل333 قال:



			حرام عليكى يا شيخة امتحانات الثانوية العامة هتبدا مع اول شهر رمضان كله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوا شهر رمضان و ليس شهر العيد ​*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ الكلام دة مش عندنا فى مصر *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لو بيحصل فى بلاد أخرى ليس من شأنى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]




*طيب -

هل ما تقوله هذه المواقع كله كذب ام انها في غير بلدك مصر

تفضل أقرأ واعطني رأيك

http://carnegie-mec.org/publications/?fa=53607

وهنا ايضا 

http://www.civicegypt.org/?p=49376

وهنا ايضا

http://yafacenter.com/TopicDetails.aspx?TopicID=1927

وهنا ايضا

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t104...-الاخوان-الطائفية-بالسويس-والزقازيق-عام-1952-

وهنا ايضا

http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsPrint/334955.aspx

وسأكتفي بهذه الروابط 

واذا كنت تريد المزيد فانا تحت امرك

فقط اطلب منك الاجابة على هذه الروابط

وشكرا
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> فقط اطلب منك الاجابة على هذه الروابط
> 
> وشكرا
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أى موقع بيكتب بدون توثيق لا ألتفت إليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس لدينا فى مصر بيع الحريم فى الأسواق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مصادرة أملاك ... وليس لدينا دواعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومايحدث عندكم فى العراق ..لا أملك الا أن أقول ( ربنا فى عونكم )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أى موقع بيكتب بدون توثيق لا ألتفت إليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس لدينا فى مصر بيع الحريم فى الأسواق*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مصادرة أملاك ... وليس لدينا دواعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومايحدث عندكم فى العراق ..لا أملك الا أن أقول ( ربنا فى عونكم )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]




*ممنون منك كثيرا جدا

طيب وماذا عن الاخبار الموجودة في هذا المنتدى للاخ سمعان

وغيرهم عن تفجير الكنائس في مصر وعن خطف القبطيات 

وغيرها من الامور

هل هذه ايضا ليست حقيقية او ليست ذات مصداقية لان ليس لها دليل ؟

وشكرا
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> 
> طيب وماذا عن الاخبار الموجودة في هذا المنتدى للاخ سمعان
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت وجهت عدة أسئلة ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قتل أسرته بدم بارد – أغتصاب بناته – بيعهم فى سوق النساء – مصادرة أملاكه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا رديت عليك قلت الكلام دة مش موجود عندنا فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تقع بعض وقائع فردية متناثرة وليست منهجاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب المصرى بجميع طوائفه مُتماسك الى حد كبير جداااااااا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الشُهداء فى الجيش المصرى الذين يُحاربون الأرهاب هم القبطى الى جوار المسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الذين طردوا الأخوان والسلفيين من الحكم هو الشعب المصرى أقباطه ومسلم[FONT=&quot]وه[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الملاييين خرجت لوداع البابا شنودة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المسلم إلى جوار القبطى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الذى يقف ليحمى الكنائس فى مصر ...جنود مسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذين يُقتلون أيضاُ على أبوابها ... جنود مصريين مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعياد الميلاد والقيامة هى أعياد رسمية لكل المصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] هل يكفى هذا لتعرف الشعب المصرى ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنت وجهت عدة أسئلة ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قتل أسرته بدم بارد – أغتصاب بناته – بيعهم فى سوق النساء – مصادرة أملاكه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا رديت عليك قلت الكلام دة مش موجود عندنا فى مصر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تقع بعض وقائع فردية متناثرة وليست منهجاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب المصرى بجميع طوائفه مُتماسك الى حد كبير جداااااااا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...





*شكرا جزيلا للرد

تعبتك معايا
*[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تقع بعض وقائع فردية متناثرة
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


*تمام - فرديه - بإعتبار ان المُجتمع هو مجموعة من الافراد - اى مُجتمع

كلام سليم " برضو "*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

يا أخ كليماندوس أنت تسرد مواضيع غريبة عن الشعب المصرى اول مرة اسمع عنها 
لعل ما هو فى العراق تعتقد انه هنا .....
لا والف لا 
المحبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين موجودة عندئنا لا يفرقها الا الفتنة 
ما تسردة من مواقع هذا كلام مجرد هراء 
اسالنى انا عزيزى 



*لجنة تقصى الحقائق : الإخوان أحرقوا  الكنائس ومنازل المسيحيين بالصعيد عقب ثورة 30يونيو*
 

*  مقال البابا شنودة بعد جرائم الاخوان الطائفية بالسويس والزقازيق عام 1952


الاخوان ذهبوا فمن يحرق الكنائس الان ..؟
من يدمرها ..؟
لقد دمر الشعب المصرى الاخوان  .....بيد مع الجيش والشرطة والقضاء والمؤسسات الخ فهل تعتبر هذه اهانة للمسيحييون..؟

*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

> * وغيرهم عن تفجير الكنائس في مصر وعن خطف القبطيات *



هههههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبى داة فى مسيحييون بيختفوا فى ليلة واحدة اين هما ..؟
مش بنات وبس ........
وبنات مسلمة بتتخطف كمان 
بس الاعلام بيركز على المسيحييون لان فيها اثارة وحركةة للخبر ويكون موضوع شجرى للصحافة


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *حرام عليكى يا شيخة امتحانات الثانوية العامة هتبدا مع اول شهر رمضان كله *​



انا مقدسة مش شيخة:t13: وعيدنا يوم واحد فقط لا غير تاجيل الامتحانات يوم بليلة هيسبب كارثة فى الخريطة التعليمية اما العيد الكام يوم ويمتدد لاسبوع مش مشكلة:smil12:
شهر رمضان ده ماله هو فى حد بيشتغل فى الشهر ده اصلا ؟ الشهر ده مفيش حد بيشتغل بضمير غير كل ما له علاقه بالاكل 
وغلاوتكم لو يقدروا يأخروا الامتحانات كانوا عملوها لكن هيأجلوها شهر بحاله مش معقولة


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

*أعياد الميلاد والقيامة هى أعياد رسمية لكل المصريين
هل يكفى هذا لتعرف الشعب المصرى ؟*

احتج  عيد القيامة مش اجازة شم النسيم بس اللى اجازة وده يعتبر عيد مصرى الناس بتخرج تتنزه فى الحدائق العامة اما عيد القيامة فاغلب المسلمين مش بيهنوا المسحيين بيه لانهم غير معترفين بقيامة السيد المسيح او صلبه وبيخافوا يقولوا كل سنة وانتم طيبين ليدخلوا النار


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

*

بايبل333 قال:



			يا أخ كليماندوس أنت تسرد مواضيع غريبة عن الشعب المصرى اول مرة اسمع عنها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ما هو الذى " سردته " انا ؟
سيادتك قولت للاخت سول ( شهر الصيام سيبدا مع امتحانات الثانويه العامه - و انا رديت بانه شهر الصيام و ليس ليله العيد ) 
فما هو الغريب فى هذا (( الواقع )) ؟


بايبل333 قال:



			لعل ما هو فى العراق تعتقد انه هنا .....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متى قُلت انا هذا ؟
امامك المُنتدى كُله - ابحث فيه كيفما شئت و آتنى بما يدلل على كلامك هذا - 


بايبل333 قال:



			لا والف لا 
المحبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين موجودة عندئنا لا يفرقها الا الفتنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يزيد المحبه يا سيدى


بايبل333 قال:



			ما تسردة من مواقع هذا كلام مجرد هراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يحفظك / 
انت نفسك قُلت ان الثانويه العامه ستبدا مع الصيام - فأين الهراء فى هذا - و انا رديت عليه - فما الهُراء هُنا ؟


بايبل333 قال:



			اسالنى انا عزيزى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اسالك عن ماذا ؟
- - - 
بليز بليز اخى " بايبل " -
لا تُقولنى ما لم اقوله لو سمحت​*


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا سلام يا سى جرجس ومجاش على بالك ليه الامتحانات اللى بتتعمل فى ايام اعيادنا اللى المفروض فيها بنكون احنا اجازة ومع ذلك محدش بيهتم
> 
> ده ساعات العيد بيكون3 ايا م وبيكملوا بقيت الاسبوع اجازة فنتازيا علشان خاطر عيون الحبابيب :new6: واحنا يا عينى الاطفال الصغيرة ياعدوا يذاكروا ليلة العيد ويتكفوا على الكتب تانى يوم العيد ده بقا بتسميه ايه؟
> احيانا بشعر اننا ملناش اعتبار فى البلد دى ولولا كفاءتنا  واخلاصنا لوطنا مكناش عرفنا نعيش ولا اللى موجودين فى وظايف حكومية بقوا مكانهم
> بكفاءتهم بس واللى اتعرف عن المسحيين فى اخلاصهم فى عملهم ومش بعيد برضو يكونوا بيغزوا العين بيهم يعنى الهو الكلب بعضماية  يشغل نسبة من المسحيين علشان محدش يفتح بقه


يا مرحب  بسى نيفو
هنعمل اية  اية بقى فى ان عيدنا يوم واحد ههههه
انا قلت فى كلامى انة فية تمييز موجود ومش نفيتة
بس مش بالطريقة دى 
لو واحد مسيحى اتخانق معواحد مسلم لاى سبب
يطلع مانشيت تعذيب مسيحى على يد مسلم
وتكون خناقة عادية جدا بين اى اتنين
موضوع الامتحانات دة فعلا بيكون فية سوء تخطيط بنية متعمدة او لا اللةاعلم
لانة على ايامى انا فى كليتى  الكلية كانت بتراعى ايام اعيادنا 
فى كليات تانية كانت لا
يعنى مثلا 7 يناير قبل مبيبقى اجازة رسمى
كانت فيةكليات بتمتحن فية
وعلى فكرة كان ممكن يكون عيد القيامة اجازة رسمى  بس البابا شنودة  رفض دة :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]انا راجل غيور على بلدى ... ودة حقى ... *​​*[FONT=&quot]وطالما لا أتناول سيرة الشعوب الأخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أرجو أن محدش يزعل من تعليقاتى لما تمس بلدى وشعبها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة الأخ بيس والأخ بول [/FONT]*​ 


كليماندوس قال:


> *تمام - فرديه - بإعتبار ان المُجتمع هو مجموعة من الافراد - اى مُجتمع
> 
> كلام سليم " برضو "*



*[FONT=&quot]باشا ... أقرا جملتى بالكامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ليست منهجاً ) دة انا ملونها بالأحمر خصووووووووصى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلمين بلدك مش دواعش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان المصريين بيقولوا على الجندى المصرى شهيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل فرقنا فى الشهادة بين " مينا " و " محمد " ؟![/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]( [FONT=&quot]القبطى [/FONT]المصرى الشهيد ) أُطلق أسمه على مدرسة [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
جنود وضباط الشرطة اللى واقفين على باب كنيستك أسألهم أسمائكم أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى محمد ومحمود ومصطفى وأحمد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو منهجنا كمصريين داعشيى مش هتلاقى مسلم بيحمى كنيسة

[FONT=&quot]ولا هتلاقى شهيد قبطى [FONT=&quot]تعلو صورته فوق مدرسة فى بلد [FONT=&quot]داعشية [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]انا راجل غيور على بلدى ... ودة حقى ... *​​*[FONT=&quot]وطالما لا أتناول سيرة الشعوب الأخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أرجو أن محدش يزعل من تعليقاتى لما تمس بلدى وشعبها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة الأخ بيس والأخ بول


[FONT=&quot]استاذ عبود

[FONT=&quot]كن مطمئن تماما بأني لا ازعل من اي نقاش ط[FONT=&quot]الما هو حوار او 

نقاش مؤدب وسليم وضمن اللياقة [FONT=&quot]الاخلاقية التي تربينا عليها

[FONT=&quot]واحييك على حبك وغيرتك لوطنك

[FONT=&quot]وكن مطمئن اكثر 

[FONT=&quot]بأنني من عشاق بلدي ووطني العراق لحد الج[FONT=&quot]نون

[FONT=&quot]واقل ما استطيع قوله هنا 

[FONT=&quot]هو عدم هجرتي من العراق و[FONT=&quot]البقاء هنا رغم كل الظروف القاتلة التي تحيط ب[FONT=&quot]نا

[FONT=&quot]مع الشكر والتقدير*​*
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *يا أخ كليماندوس أنت تسرد مواضيع غريبة عن الشعب المصرى اول مرة اسمع عنها
> لعل ما هو فى العراق تعتقد انه هنا .....
> 
> ما تسردة من مواقع هذا كلام **مجرد هراء*
> *اسالنى انا عزيزى *


*و من غير ما اسئلك - تفضل*


[YOUTUBE]-jteVy0OB-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2016)

*



			و ما هو الذى " سردته " انا ؟
سيادتك قولت للاخت سول ( شهر الصيام سيبدا مع امتحانات الثانويه العامه - و انا رديت بانه شهر الصيام و ليس ليله العيد ) 
فما هو الغريب فى هذا (( الواقع )) ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنظر ما سطرته يديك 



 عندما استخدم كلمة مظطهد - هذا يعني ان هناك اشياء قد وقعت وحصلت بشكل كبير ومؤذي - وليس اشياء بسيطة من الممكن حلها وبكل سهولة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * هل يتم قتل افراد اسرته بدم بارد ؟*





> * هل يتم بيع بناته في سوق للنساء في سوريا ؟*


*
لا يوجد ناس هنا تقتل مسيحييون والقانون يسكت 
ولا حتى مسيحييون يقتلون مسلمون ويسكتون 
ولا مسيحييون مع مسيحييون ولا مسلمون مع مسلمون 
القانون قانون هنا 
لا احد هنا فى مصر يخطف بنات مسلمة او امسيحيية ويقوم ببيعها فى سوريا 



 هل يتم تهجيره من محافظته ومن بيته مع مصادرة كافة املاكه المنقولة وغير المنقولة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما لم يحدث مع المسيحى لا يحدث مع المسلم هنا 
*


> * وغيرهم عن تفجير الكنائس في مصر وعن خطف القبطيات *


*

تفجير كنائس .؟.؟؟
غريبة دى 
قلت لك زى ما فى بنات مسيحيية بتتخطف فى بنات مسلمة بتتخطف ولو عايز اسرد لك الكثير ممكن 
**



			متى قُلت انا هذا ؟
امامك المُنتدى كُله - ابحث فيه كيفما شئت و آتنى بما يدلل على كلامك هذا -
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزى اقرا جيداً ما كتبته لك 
أنظــــــــــر

*
* لعل ما هو فى العراق تعتقد انه هنا .....

قٌلت لك لعل ....هل تعرف ما معنى كلمة لعل..؟

*


> *الله يحفظك /
> انت نفسك قُلت ان الثانويه العامه ستبدا مع الصيام - فأين الهراء فى هذا - و انا رديت عليه - فما الهُراء هُنا ؟ *


*

يا عزيزى أنت تعرف درجة الحرارة فى مصر فى 6 بتكون كام ..؟
غير كدة المسلم هيموت على الماء لانه بيذاكر كثير جداً فى هذا الشهر وغير كدة الامتحان بيكون ثلاث ساعات الغالبية العظمى 
فهل تعتقد انه فرحان ان الامتحانات فى هذا الشهر ...؟
*


> *اسالك عن ماذا ؟
> - - -
> بليز بليز اخى " بايبل " -
> لا تُقولنى ما لم اقوله لو سمحت *


*
لم أقولك قول لم تقوله ولم ياتى يوم ان احد وعملتها معاة ولن اعملها ولا اعملها 

*


> *
> 
> 
> كليماندوس قال:
> ...


*

أنت سمعت الفيديو كويس ...؟
أشك فى ذلك ...
ما بداخل الفيديو دليل صدقىِ فى كلامك وتفنيد لكلام حضرتك 
الفيديو بيتكلم عن مدرس تحرش بطفلة فى الاعداية 
لم يذكر هل هى مسيحيية أم مسلمة بل ذكر ان المدرس مسلم 
واتعاقب على خصم 15 عشر يوم 
فاين الاضطهاد هنا .؟وعلى من يقع ..؟
ومن لم يتعاقب هنا ..؟


سوف أختم هذه المشاركة والكلام فى هذا الموضوع من هنـــــــا
*
*قام اللواء يس طاهر، محافظ الإسماعيلية، ظهر اليوم  الأحد، يرافقه السيد عامر، رئيس مركز ومدينة القنطرة غرب، بزيارة خاصة إلى  كنيسة مارى جرجس بمركز ومدينة القنطرة غرب لتقديم واجب العزاء في الشهيد  أبانوب صابر جاب الله، ابن القنطرة غرب، الذي استشهد في الحادث الإرهابى  الغادر الذي استهدف الكمائن الأمنية في رفح والشيخ زويد بمحافظة شمال  سيناء. *​* 
وكان في استقبال المحافظ القس ساويرس راعي الكنيسة وعدد من القساوسة والرهبان وأهالي وأسرة الشهيد.

ثم توجه المحافظ لزيارة أسرة الشهيد بمنزل العائلة وتقديم واجب العزاء  لوالده المريض ووالدته، وخلال تقديم واجب العزاء أكد محافظ الإسماعيلية  لأسرة الشهيد وجموع الحاضرين أن دم الشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بدمائهم  الطاهرة وأرواحهم الذكية فداءا للوطن لن يضيع هباء وأن مصر ستظل دائما  وأبدا مرفوعة الراية والرأس عالية خفاقة بفضل أبنائها وشبابها المخلصين،  وعزاؤنا أن هؤلاء الشهداء أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون وينعمون بالفردوس الأعلى  مع القديسين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا.

 كما قرر المحافظ إطلاق اسم الشهيد أبانوب على مدرسة القنطرة غرب الثانوية الصناعية التي تخرج منها قبل التحاقه بالجيش.



 تسمى هذا اضطهاد 
*



*

هل هذا ..؟
اضطهاد..؟
 *


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## peace_86 (24 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]انا راجل غيور على بلدى ... ودة حقى ... *​​*[FONT=&quot]وطالما لا أتناول سيرة الشعوب الأخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أرجو أن محدش يزعل من تعليقاتى لما تمس بلدى وشعبها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة الأخ بيس والأخ بول [/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]باشا ... أقرا جملتى بالكامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ليست منهجاً ) دة انا ملونها بالأحمر خصووووووووصى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلمين بلدك مش دواعش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان المصريين بيقولوا على الجندى المصرى شهيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل فرقنا فى الشهادة بين " مينا " و " محمد " ؟![/FONT]*​
> 
> ...



*أنا أحب مصر زي ما المصريين يحبوا مصر.
وهذا تقريباً معظم أهل الخليج نفس الشي.. نحب مصر لأنها كانوا أجدادنا قبل البترول يقفزون فرحاً لما توصل إمدادات الزكاة من مصر.. هذا غير أن معظم المدرسين كانوا مصريين (وللعلم إن من ضمنهم مسيحيين.. كانت أمي تحكيلي عن المعلمة كاميليا)

تقريباً كل البلاد الناطقة بالعربية تتكلم عن مصر كأنها بلدها هي.. وهذا من زود المحبة المفرطة.. 
ومن زود العشم..
فاحنا نتكلم عن مصر أكثر مما نتكلم عن سوريا وتونس ولبنان.. وأكثر مما السوريين والتوانسة واللبانيين والمغاربة يتكلموا عنا..

فبرجاء أن تاخذ الموضوع برية تاااامة.. ولا تعتبرها تحدي أو إزدراء أو كراهية.. لو كان كراهية كنت ماتكلمت عن مصر أبداً.. سلام*


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE *[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*][/QUOTE]
جبت الصورة دى منين
مينا عزت كان انسان رائع
استشهد بعد زواجة باقل من شهرين
 كنت اعرفة شخصيا لانة من محافظتى والمدرسة دى عندنا[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

يا عزيزى أنت تعرف درجة الحرارة فى مصر فى 6 بتكون كام ..؟
غير كدة المسلم هيموت على الماء لانه بيذاكر كثير جداً فى هذا الشهر وغير كدة الامتحان بيكون ثلاث ساعات الغالبية العظمى 
فهل تعتقد انه فرحان ان الامتحانات فى هذا الشهر ...؟
يا حونين:smile01


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

يحدث اختطاف بعض المسيحيات ؟ نعم قد يحدث ويحدث ايضا التلاعب بالفتيات الصغيرات وعمل افلام من اجل اسلمتهن نعم يحدث

 تحدث احيانا خلافات بين المسلمين والمسحيين ؟ نعم يحدث تتكاتف العائلات المسلمة امام المسيحى وفى بعض الاحيان يقومون بتهجير المسيحى من منزله نعم يحدث احيانا 

يوجد تمييز للمسلم ؟ نعم فهو الاولى بكونه يكون وزير او رئيس جامعة او حتى طبيب نساء  نعم هذا يحدث بمصر

يحدث بمصر  تنظيم جدول امتحانات  المراحل التعليمية كلها دون مراعاة توقيت اعياد المسيحين او حتى الالتفات لمشاعرهم   فلديهم عيدين مش مهم ييدوا العيد التانى 
نعم يحدث فى مصر

يحدث فى مصرالكثير والكثير من اشكال الاضطهاد المرئى والمبطن ولا يشعر بهذا الاضطهاد غير المسيحى المضطهد متنتظروش واحد مسلم يجى يقولك مسيحى مصر مضطهد او مظلوم   لا يشعر بالاضطهاد وقسوته غير من عانى منه 

هذا كله بيحدث احيانا  ولكن نعيش فى مصر ونحيا بها بسعادة ولن نفكر لحظة فى الهجرة او الابتعاد عنها مهما حصل بصراحة ووضوح مش ماشيين واعدين على قلوبكم يا مسلمين 

ههههههه بجد صدقنى كل النماذج دى بتحصل واكتر منها كمان لكن طبيعة المصريين بتنتصر 
لانه رغم كل  اللى حكيته هتلاقى فى ناس مسلمة مسالمة وطيبة وبتعيد على جيرانها وعايشيين فى الفة وسلام  والحمد لله المسحيين بيتمتعوا بالوادعة والمحبة للجميع ولذلك فمصر لينا كلنا عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا عزيزى أنت تعرف درجة الحرارة فى مصر فى 6 بتكون كام ..؟
> غير كدة المسلم هيموت على الماء لانه بيذاكر كثير جداً فى هذا الشهر وغير كدة الامتحان بيكون ثلاث ساعات الغالبية العظمى
> فهل تعتقد انه فرحان ان الامتحانات فى هذا الشهر ...؟
> *يا حونين*:smile01




انا امتحنت السنة اللى فاتت خلى بالكِ كانت اغلب اللجنة حجاب ونقاب وكم ولد 
بس كنت بعمل حركة بنت الذين امنوا :hlp:
كنت باخذ معاى زجاجة اكوافينا لتر ونصف 
واشرب يا معلم وياريت بشرب بهدوء كنت لشرب بصوت عالى 
كنت بستفز المدرس بذات نفسه 
بس الحمد لله كنت بطلع من الامتحانات بعمل كدة 30:


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا امتحنت السنة اللى فاتت خلى بالكِ كانت اغلب اللجنة حجاب ونقاب وكم ولد
> بس كنت بعمل حركة بنت الذين امنوا :hlp:
> كنت باخذ معاى زجاجة اكوافينا لتر ونصف
> واشرب يا معلم وياريت بشرب بهدوء كنت لشرب بصوت عالى
> ...



كويس انهم طلعوك على رجليك مطلعتش كده:999:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> فمصر لينا كلنا عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة


 *[FONT=&quot]الله أكبر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سَلِمَتْ يمينك يا أُختاااه ...وجشعلهو فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عاشت مصر حُرة مستقلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" سول مصطفى كامل "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]" سول مصطفى كامل "*​
> ​:new6::new6:
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]وصلنى تعديل على الأسم ( مش هقول من مين ) :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تصحيح الأسم / سول مصطفى لآيف كامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتذر عن الخطأ ... ولزم التنويه 
[/FONT]*​

:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الله أكبر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سَلِمَتْ يمينك يا أُختاااه ...وجشعلهو فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عاشت مصر حُرة مستقلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" سول مصطفى كامل "[/FONT]*
> 
> ...



شوفتنى وانا بهتف بأسم الأمة وبعدين ازاى تنسى لايف لالالا لن انسى لك هذا الموقف وبعدين فين التقييم :fun_lol:


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وصلنى تعديل على الأسم ( مش هقول من مين ) :smile02*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تصحيح الأسم / سول مصطفى لآيف كامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتذر عن الخطأ ... ولزم التنويه
> [/FONT]*
> ...



أنا عارفة من مين وبعدين هى تلاقيها مفهمتش الجملة بتاعت اجشعله دى وانا كمان مش فاهمة يعنى ايه (.وجشعلهو فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله)
انت بقيت بتتكلم هندى الايام دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> أنا عارفة من مين وبعدين هى تلاقيها مفهمتش الجملة بتاعت اجشعله دى وانا كمان مش فاهمة يعنى ايه (.وجشعلهو فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله)
> انت بقيت بتتكلم هندى الايام دى


بتشكى فى فهمى  :t26:
 طبعا فاهمه اجشعلهو دى...
هى حاااجه من التلاته:
1.هو كان عايز يعطش ال"ج" و معرفش يكتبها بتلات نقط فكتب بعدها "ش" علشان لما تقرى الجيم وراها الشين تديكى نفس الايحااء .
2.كان عايز يقول" يكش يجعله"  فراح اختصر الكلمتين فى بعض  و باقت جشعلهو
3. او حب يغش من العربى بتاعى و انا برجح السبب دا اوى علشان ال "و" الى ضايفها فى اخر الكلمه "جشعلهو"
 فى الاخر يعنى هى "يجعله ":smil6:


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مايو 2016)

يعنى على المنتدى صعبان على قوى:crying: 
فين مشرفيين زمان كانوا بيقعدوا مخصوص علشان يحذفوا اى مشاركات :11_9_10[1]:
ويقوم الشخص يعمل موضوع فى الشكاوى :110105no44:
ترد علية حوالى 100 مشاركة على 200 تقييم 

خدوا راحتكم فى المنتدى 
أن غاب القط العب يا فار


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتشكى فى فهمى  :t26:
> طبعا فاهمه اجشعلهو دى...
> هى حاااجه من التلاته:
> 1.هو كان عايز يعطش ال"ج" و معرفش يكتبها بتلات نقط فكتب بعدها "ش" علشان لما تقرى الجيم وراها الشين تديكى نفس الايحااء .
> ...



اهاااااا نورتى المحكمة سعادتك:08:


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يعنى على المنتدى صعبان على قوى:crying:
> فين مشرفيين زمان كانوا بيقعدوا مخصوص علشان يحذفوا اى مشاركات :11_9_10[1]:
> ويقوم الشخص يعمل موضوع فى الشكاوى :110105no44:
> ترد علية حوالى 100 مشاركة على 200 تقييم
> ...



فين المشاركات اللى المفروض تتحذف؟ حضرتك انا مش شايفة اى مشاركة تستحق انك تقول كده لو شايف مشاركة مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى ممكن تحرر مخالفة 
وبعدين فين القط اللى غاب وفينه الفار اللى بيلعب احنا منضفين المنتدى وفى كل قسم مصيدة  يعنى مفيش فيران :t31:


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مايو 2016)

> فين المشاركات اللى المفروض تتحذف؟  حضرتك انا مش شايفة اى مشاركة تستحق انك تقول كده لو شايف مشاركة مخالفة  لقوانين المنتدى ممكن تحرر مخالفة



يعنى الموضوع بيتكلم عن دبح وقطيع رقاب وسلخ وشوى وفحم وجزاريين 
والموضوع عن الطائفية يتقلب بقدرة قادر عن تغير اسم حضرتكِ سول لايف الى مش عارف فاصوليا ولا لى 

حرام يا جماعة كدة 
فينك ياروك والاحمر بتاعك يمسح ويحذف ويقفل زى زمان 
زمان لم الواحد كان يكتب موضوع


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يعنى الموضوع بيتكلم عن دبح وقطيع رقاب وسلخ وشوى وفحم وجزاريين
> والموضوع عن الطائفية يتقلب بقدرة قادر عن تغير اسم حضرتكِ سول لايف الى مش عارف فاصوليا ولا لى
> 
> حرام يا جماعة كدة
> ...




حضرتك ايه بقا  انت خليت فيها حضرتك ؟؟؟!
فاصوليا ! طيب شكرا 
خد بالك ان الموضوع اللى بتتكلم عليه انت نفسك شاركت فيه وكتبت اكتر من مشاركة على ما اظن دى اولا ثانيا طالما المشاركات فى حدود الادب ومفيهاش اخطاء تسىء لاى دين او اى شخص يبقا مفيش داعى للى انت بتقوله اصلا 
ومرة تانية ممكن وببساطة جدا المشاركة اللى شايفها غير لائقة تحرر بيها مخالفة ومتزعلش نفسك اوى كده


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2016)

[/url][/IMG]

*س لماذا لم تضع الاقتباس كاملا ( بان تحدد كاتبه ) ؟
*





[/url][/IMG]


*+ راجع المشاركتين رقم 18 و28 و شوف مين اللى كاتبها و رًد عليا*




بايبل333 قال:


> *لم أقولك قول لم تقوله ولم ياتى يوم ان احد وعملتها معاة ولن اعملها ولا اعملها *


​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 مايو 2016)

*انا حابب اتكلم فى اخر مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع علشان الفهم الخاطى 
قلت ان توجد فى حياتنا كمصريين نوع من التشدد فى الدين ولك فى المحاكم توخذ الاموار بجدية تامة احنا شوفنا صور من الاضطهاد وموجودة حتى الان 
زى مفيش لاعب مسيحى فى كرة القدم المنتخب 
الكتب المدرسية حشو فيها اراء اسلامية متطرفة غير هذا ومختلفة 
تحفيظ القران الكريم للمسيحييون ولابد ان ياتى سؤال حفظ فى القران 
دخول حصة الدين فى المدرسة امر خاطى بخروج المسيحييون من الفصل وبقاء للمسلمين فى الفصل 
والكثير والكثير وكل هذا بالنسبة للمسيحييون شىء عادى لن يقلل من قيمة المسيحييون نهائى التطرف هذه كلمة لا احبها ما يحدث فى مصر هو عبارة عن فكر موجود فى الكتب والمناهج وتدريس الشيوخ فن الكراهية بصورة احترافية مهما يحدث لنا 
لهم محمدهم منبع الكراهية 
ولنا المسيح منبع المحبة الكاملة 

نحن فى مصر تعودنا على صور الارهاب بجميع الاشكال حتى اليوم رئيس الجمهورية بيقدم عشر وحدات سكنية للمصريين مفيش واحد مسيحى فيهم يتحط كدة صورة قدام الناس على الوطنية الكاذبة 
وسوف اظل أقولها ولن أسكت عنها 
الاسلام هو الحل لكل مُنحل

وأعذرونى لن دخولى سيكون صعب والرد على المشاركات فى الايام القادمة لظروف خاصة 
السلام لكم *


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *انا حابب اتكلم فى اخر مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع علشان الفهم الخاطى
> *



عزيزى بايبل /
فى مشاركتك رقم 34 " نسبت اليا ما لم اقله

رديت عليك فى 38 و الطلب بالاحمر

فى مشاركتك 43 نسبت اليا اقوالا لم اقولها و وضعت  انا الفيديو فى خضم ردى عليك لاوضح مثال على ما يحدث فى مصر و يبدو انه احدث لبس لديك و افترضته دليلى على الاضطهاد + ذكرت انى لم اشاهد الفيديو قبل وضعه و قلت انك تشك فى ذلك

و ها انا رفعت لك صورتين مما نسبته لى و تصورت انى قائله على عكس الواقع
- - - 
موضوعى معك فى انك بتقولنى ما لم اقوله و تنسبه لى كما مشاركتك التى بالصوره الاولى فى هذه الصفحة بردى عليك
- - -
و ها انت الان تفتح عليا مواضيع اخرى ( و متاهات ) ...

- - - 

*بليز بليز اخى بايل لو سمحت ( لا تقولنى ما لم اقله ) *
[/COLOR]


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يونيو 2016)

اسف جداً يا عزيزى كليماندوس كنت اعتقد الاخ باول هو من وضع الفيديو 
وليس أنت معلش انا بعتذر تانى هنا على الصفحة 
حصل خلط فى الاموار كل الحكاية فقط 
أرجو أن تقبل اعتذارى ومعلش على التاخير فى الرد


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يونيو 2016)

*يا أخ كليماندوس :sami6:*
*ومعلش علشان عندى امتحانات وشكل المعلومات دخلت فى بعضها :36_11_13:*

*أرجو ان تقبل الاعتذار منى :36_3_11:*


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> اسف جداً يا عزيزى كليماندوس كنت اعتقد الاخ باول هو من وضع الفيديو
> وليس أنت معلش انا بعتذر تانى هنا على الصفحة
> حصل خلط فى الاموار كل الحكاية فقط
> أرجو أن تقبل اعتذارى ومعلش على التاخير فى الرد


*اوكى = حسنا 
كم كنت اتمنى الا يحدث هذا " الخلط " ( بأول حوار بيننا ) *



بايبل333 قال:


> *يا أخ كليماندوس :sami6:*
> *ومعلش علشان عندى امتحانات وشكل المعلومات دخلت فى بعضها :36_11_13:*
> 
> *أرجو ان تقبل الاعتذار منى :36_3_11:*


*قبلت إعتذارك " اخى " بايبل - و اشكرك على باقة الورد و كرم خلقك
- - -
اتمنى ان تتم إمتحاناتك بكل نجاح ...
ربنا معاك و يُنصر خُطاك ...​*


----------

